# I need a Protogen expert



## Barafu_PineBerry (Oct 28, 2021)

How would a protogen take over a small city stuck in the 1990's ? It's for a audio book project.
The Protogen just entered a time portal and the year is 1997 for him and he's located in a small city
50,000 in population size.
How would the Protogen take over the small city?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 28, 2021)

Y2K


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 2, 2021)

I'd say start by hacking the internet, every device with a wireless connection, and every computer system. Being a cyborg built by a tier two species, hacking into relatively primitive 1990's era computer systems is a cakewalk.
Hack into bank accounts,  the traffic control system, and police records. Send out fake orders to make people unknowingly do his bidding until it's too late.
My question is, why is this protogen trying to take over the city? What is his goals? Is he trying to get back home? Trying to make money? For fun?


----------



## Barafu_PineBerry (Nov 16, 2021)

Toasty9399 said:


> I'd say start by hacking the internet, every device with a wireless connection, and every computer system. Being a cyborg built by a tier two species, hacking into relatively primitive 1990's era computer systems is a cakewalk.
> Hack into bank accounts,  the traffic control system, and police records. Send out fake orders to make people unknowingly do his bidding until it's too late.
> My question is, why is this protogen trying to take over the city? What is his goals? Is he trying to get back home? Trying to make money? For fun?


His programming was corrupted somehow, he's after a powerful crystal compatible with his systems and never really figures out why. He just does what he does and never relents. The protogen thinks that his actions are perfect and the only way. Any person questioning the reasoning behind the actions is killed.
The anthro animals ended up being hacked with his nanites and becomes reassembled much more stronger and "Perfect" than ever.
The ultimate goal is to acquire the compatible crystal with no plans afterwards because the protogen can't remember anything else.


----------



## Faustus (Dec 13, 2021)

Barafu_PineBerry said:


> His programming was corrupted somehow, he's after a powerful crystal compatible with his systems and never really figures out why.


What, like quartz?

Would be funny if he didn't know all along that he could've picked it up from any new age store for a few pennies.


----------

